# My 8 Week GOLDEN puppy!



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

You have come to the right place for information. Please share with us about your new puppy and also lots more pictures. What is your puppy's name?


----------



## Winter II (Jan 29, 2012)

does he bites in the age of 8months?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congradulations, Welcome...he is adorable!


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> You have come to the right place for information. Please share with us about your new puppy and also lots more pictures. What is your puppy's name?


Sorry...I'm new to all this. His name is Roscoe!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Roscoe is adorable!:wave:


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Winter II said:


> does he bites in the age of 8months?


8 weeks, you mean? He is teething at this phase so yes he does chew on a lot of things.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome Roscoe! Congrats!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Roscoe is too cute!! Welcome!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome! He's adorable!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome Roscoe, you are so cute.
You have found the right place and people are very helpful here. 
Congratulations!


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

*More pics!*

Here are some more pics! Roscoe is growing so quickly!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe.....Roscoe is adorable!! He looks quite comfy on the leather couch!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Roscoe is adorable. Take lots of pictures, they do grow way too fast.


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Roscoe!!!! :wave:


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Uploading pics on here is a pain in the butt!! Here it is! Roscoe!


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Roscoe*

Here are some pictures of Roscoe! #Enjoy!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Roscoe is soooo cute. I love his expressions. Have fun...they grow fast. My puppy is now 12 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! He is so adorable - I especially like the one of him asleep with you on the couch!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Aww he is very cute:wave:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Roscoe is very cute!! Thanks for sharing pictures of him.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

aww he is too adorable!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the boards. Love your pictures of Rosco. He is sooooo cute.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations. He is super cute. Enjoy this time. They grow up so fast!


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you all!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome! Roscoe is adorable!


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Perfect little cutie!


----------

